# Sirloin Kabobs, Peppers,Tomatoes, and Onions



## weedeater (Aug 27, 2018)

Ran across this tray of sirloin cubes at the local grocery store.  Decided to SV for a few hours and then finish on the grill as Kabobs. 









Into the Sous Vide for about three hours @ 132 degrees.  Would have preferred to go a little longer to tender up a little more but too late a start for that.  Just a simple SPOG rub on them.  

Out of the Sous Vide and onto Bamboo Skewers along with some skewers of tomatoe, onion and peppers.


----------



## weedeater (Aug 27, 2018)

Here they are on the grill for a short ride. 









Added in some oven baked taters and you have a quick and easy meal!








Not a bad looking meal and the price was hard to beat.  Would have been better if the Sous Vide bath could have gone longer but that would require me planning ahead.

Weedeater


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 27, 2018)

Good looking meal. At least it came out edible!


----------



## weedeater (Aug 27, 2018)

Edible is always the first goal in all my cooks.  Anything beyond that is gravy.  LOL!

Weedeater


----------



## tropics (Aug 27, 2018)

Nice job I like metal skewers They don't burn
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 27, 2018)

Nice job on the kabobs, we toss them into the equation every so often.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## weedeater (Aug 27, 2018)

tropics said:


> Nice job I like metal skewers They don't burn
> Richie


I’ve got some metal ones somewhere but these bamboo ones were handy and worked fine for the short time they were on. 

Weedeater


----------



## weedeater (Aug 27, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice job on the kabobs, we toss them into the equation every so often.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Gmc2003.  They were good for a change. I might try them again with some extra time in the Sous Vide. Not bad for $5 worth of meat but a little more tender would have been better.

Thanks for the Like!

Weedeater


----------

